
Apple will throttle last year's iPhones (including iPhone X) - neya
https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/01/apple-iphone-x-battery-throttling
======
mtgx
Another way to read this: Apple was having its cake (preaching high CPU
performance) and eating it, too (degrading its non-battery replaceable iPhones
faster, so its customers would renew their iPhones sooner. Win-win...for
Apple. A loss for customers).

------
gchokov
Clickbait! Doesn't deserve to be on HN!

